# Jaba's Outdoor & Indoor Enclosure - Redfoot (pics)



## Shelli (Oct 19, 2010)

Jaba lives on the Caribbean island of Antigua so humidity & heat/cold are not a problem we do not have air conditioning and rely on the ocean breeze.

This is her outdoor oasis, we live on the second floor. The plants I had lots & these are the few stragglers I found are not deadly to torts.. the rest of the building is happy as they now have lots of plants in the hallway.. lol...
I am trying to grow some hibiscus (the two sticks in a pot & Papaya the big thick stick in a pot.. ) however both are available on the ground floor so not a biggy...

Welcome to my Crib..











My big hide and fir bark area...





The exercise & eating area





My Jacuzzi..





Me in the rock hide





The whole thing... 





This is her indoor nighttime enclosure or in case of hurricane's.. (it's a Lego hide)





Thanks for looking


----------



## HarleyK (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice pics....the lego house is creative! The humidity in the Carribeans is keeping his shell nice and smooth.


----------



## Balboa (Oct 20, 2010)

I have to admit a bit of envy, would be soooo nice to not have to struggle for good heat and humidity, but then I'd probably be miserable, haha. I'm sure we adjust better than the torts do. 

About the only thing that bugs me about the setup is having mostly just tile to crawl around on. Not sure how that could be changed though. Maybe shallow planted flats with ramp sides. I suppose someone could have a few scattered about a deck like that, a tort could be entertained for days exploring all the different "islands". Maybe they could be planted with some good greens, and as one gets mowed down a replacement could be growing elsewhere. Just an idea.

otherwise I have to say, that Jaba is one lucky tort!


----------



## Missy (Oct 20, 2010)

Very creative


----------



## Shelli (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys...



Balboa said:


> I have to admit a bit of envy, would be soooo nice to not have to struggle for good heat and humidity, but then I'd probably be miserable, haha. I'm sure we adjust better than the torts do.
> 
> About the only thing that bugs me about the setup is having mostly just tile to crawl around on. Not sure how that could be changed though. Maybe shallow planted flats with ramp sides. I suppose someone could have a few scattered about a deck like that, a tort could be entertained for days exploring all the different "islands". Maybe they could be planted with some good greens, and as one gets mowed down a replacement could be growing elsewhere. Just an idea.
> 
> otherwise I have to say, that Jaba is one lucky tort!



Thanks Balboa, that bugs me too that's why I have the bark, i'll probably get some more after I see how the bit I have in there does.
I did have a huge sphagnum moss area as well but... A. the wind blew it about and B. the ants took a real fancy to it, we do get fire ants and I did not want to encourage them up into Jaba's enclosure so I threw it out in case they'd layed eggs or whatever they do.
She seems to prefer the tile but it's not natural and she needs to work off some energy as she's a mischievous little booger...
At least she's not on it 24/7 and gets a nice comfy bed to sleep in at night.... which is from about 5pm to 8am....

I guess my goal would be to have at least half of it covered in orchid bark after I give it trial.
I'd like to add some tunnel type hides too I think she'd enjoy those.. She definitely loves to climb up things, she can't pass by one of the flatter rocks I have in there without having to half climb over it.. like 2 legs on 2 legs off.. LOL..


----------

